# Up close and personal with Sony Alpha 55 (A55)



## Darrenf (Aug 31, 2010)

Had a chance to try out the Sony Alpha 55. 







For more pictures: First-ever Digital Camera to employ Translucent Mirror Technology! Sony Alpha 55 (SLT-A55)!


----------



## Matt.R (Sep 2, 2010)

Very cool, though it makes me a bit dizzy to look at.  It almost looks like he's jumping up headfirst.


----------



## skieur (Sep 2, 2010)

So, I assume that there are not any comparisons out yet between the A55 and Sony's other DSLR cameras in terms of picture noise, resolution, dynamic range etc.

skieur


----------



## Darrenf (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for the comments.

@skieur
Not that I know of. I wanted to do it but I'm pretty tied down with work atm.


----------



## Rayne (Sep 4, 2010)

Very Cool :thumbup:


----------



## Bram (Sep 4, 2010)

Continuous shot, and layered?


----------



## Darrenf (Sep 12, 2010)

@Rayne
Thanks!

@Bram
Yup!


----------

